
Ask HN: Help DreamCoin - heyAaronHatch
Hey, my name&#x27;s Aaron. I created DreamCoin to help people make money off of their ideas, blogs, or whatever else they can put into writing. You can find it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dreamco.in<p>I&#x27;m aware that the site confuses people and could be vastly improved upon. That&#x27;s where you come in. I&#x27;m looking for people who&#x27;d like to either join my team or provide contract work to improve the design. I can pay in small amounts, but I cannot offer salary or wages.<p>As an amateur developer &#x2F; designer with no business experience, creating the platform from scratch took a long time and hasn&#x27;t gone very far. Please contact me at hackernews@dreamco.in with any suggestions or help you can offer.<p>Originally, DreamCoin was for individual, anonymous ideas. Users pay the price to view an idea, and if they like it, the price goes up by 1. If they dislike it, the price goes down by 1. So, you&#x27;re paying to view content based on popularity. I now see this as a potential blogging platform where users make money off of quality writing.<p>I&#x27;ve had many people explain to me why this will never work. People don&#x27;t like paying for individual pieces of content. They&#x27;d rather donate via Patreon or a crowd-funded method. Preferably, they&#x27;d pay nothing, and the webmaster would use tracking &#x2F; advertising to make money. That&#x27;s fine. I believe people will pay for content if the platform is set up correctly and doesn&#x27;t violate user privacy. Amazon requires you to purchase a book before you can read it. Why can&#x27;t the same go for ideas &#x2F; blogs?<p>I&#x27;ve been at this for a long time now, and I&#x27;m not interested in the arguments for why DreamCoin can&#x27;t work. If you believe it can and want to join me in taking it further, please let me know.<p>Thanks,
Aaron Hatch
======
sharemywin
Here's a link to an article about a decentralized social network were posts
are up voted with coins(steemit):

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/steemit-or-synereo-
comparing-...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/steemit-or-synereo-comparing-
decentralized-social-networks)

------
sharemywin
I had a "similar" idea around a trading platform.

[http://www.1millioncoins.com/faq.html](http://www.1millioncoins.com/faq.html)

~~~
sharemywin
a small niche market where I thought might take off is interview questions.

